# Shopping for a desktop computer in Mexico



## grotton (Apr 20, 2012)

I've started shopping around for a new desktop computer. I'm not thrilled with Windows 8 but need to buy a PC for various reasons. I'm wondering about problems with finding a system with the operating system in English. Has anyone bought a PC with a Spanish operating system and then converted or downloaded the language pack for English here in Mexico? The reason I'm asking is that I read on a blog somewhere that you can't download language packs from Mexico for some reason. 

I've heard that you can buy a Dell over the phone and request an English language operating system but I'm not certain I want to buy a dell. Which leads to my next question: where have people found the best selection. I've checked Sam's Club and Liverpool but am not impressed by the options they have, and have found the employees not too knowledgeable about the machines they are selling. I live in Chiapas but will be in the Jeffe in November so could shop there. And Dell is still an option. Has anyone bought from Dell here and how happy are they with the product and service?

Thanks!


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

You can download the language pack and convert the OS to English, however, you will still have the physical Latin American keyboard. You can order a new keyboard from the US, but then you might as well buy they entire computer from a US source. I know that you can get free language packs for Vista and Windows 7, but I believe that you have to pay for Windows 8. 

I bought a laptop here in Mexico with Latin American keyboard and use it without software conversion to US or US International. Some of the non-letter characters are in different places, but the letters and number aren't.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I've brought desktops into Mexico with me and haven't bought any within the country. But I'm thinking that, since so many of the computers sold in the USA are assembled in Mexico, that English-language OS should be available ... someplace. the "Where?" is, I know, the question. Desktops are on their way out and laptops are taking over ... so have you thought about getting a laptop, instead? I don't know where you're living in Mexico, but Guadalajara, Monterrey and Mexico City are the three cities I'd look for the computer equipment. There's a section of Centro Historico in Mexico City where just about every business is related to technology and computers, smartphones, etc. If you head to the D.F. let me know and I'll point you in the right direction.


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

*Worked for me.....*

I tend to think it’s the laptop that is being squeezed out Longford, with people commonly having a desktop for heavy duty gaming, graphics and document creation, and a tablet for pictures and on the move checking of emails, Facebook etc.

I’ll tell you my experience grotton and hopefully you can get some value from it. What struck me when on the lookout for a desktop was that all the new ones at Telcel, Walmart, and many other places, including the local tiendas, had not only Windows 8, but only 2 gig of RAM. I even saw one being sold with one gig of RAM – madness! I finally found a Gateway at Chedraui, with Windows 7 and 4 gig RAM. The processor wasn’t the absolute latest so the price was slightly more than half of the super new Win 8 machines with their tiny RAM. It had Windows Home Premium so language packs weren’t supported, but no problem. *Vistalizator *is free and easy, and did the job in a couple of minutes.

As far as the keyboard goes, I set up the computer to work with a Latin American keyboard, then found that I was pressing the old keys out of habit, so turned it back to US. Works well….if I want to type @ then I press the “ key and so on, all quite streightfoeword!


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

buzzbar said:


> I tend to think it’s the laptop that is being squeezed out Longford, with people commonly having a desktop for heavy duty gaming, graphics and document creation, and a tablet for pictures and on the move checking of emails, Facebook etc.
> 
> I’ll tell you my experience grotton and hopefully you can get some value from it. What struck me when on the lookout for a desktop was that all the new ones at Telcel, Walmart, and many other places, including the local tiendas, had not only Windows 8, but only 2 gig of RAM. I even saw one being sold with one gig of RAM – madness! I finally found a Gateway at Chedraui, with Windows 7 and 4 gig RAM. The processor wasn’t the absolute latest so the price was slightly more than half of the super new Win 8 machines with their tiny RAM. It had Windows Home Premium so language packs weren’t supported, but no problem. *Vistalizator *is free and easy, and did the job in a couple of minutes.
> 
> As far as the keyboard goes, I set up the computer to work with a Latin American keyboard, then found that I was pressing the old keys out of habit, so turned it back to US. Works well….if I want to type @ then I press the “ key and so on, all quite streightfoeword!


The only problem that I see with a desktop is that I can not carry it to a cafe nor out on the patio. Dell doesn't make desktops or doesn't sell them. The only large boxes they make are servers. (I'll need corrections on this, perhaps). 

I'm glad to hear the Vistalizator supports Windows 8. I used it on 7 and at that time they didn't support 8.

I'll stick with the Latin American keyboard. The US keyboard has many more keys that are mislabeled on the physical keyboard. I used the US International for years, yet I find the LA keyboard easier. But this is personal preference,no? For my @ sign, I press AltGr and Q - no problem.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I have 2 dell destops, one I bought last year, did they discontinue them recently?


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

No, Vistalizator is only for Win 7 – the OP said he wasn’t keen on Win 8 so I was suggesting there are still a lot of Win 7 machines out there and whatever version of 7 he gets, installing an English Language Pack is no problema.

I reckon a little Samsung Galaxy Tablet would be the go for you joaquinx. Just about small enough to slip in the back pocket for a trip to the Xalapa Café, but large enough to be a lot more readable than a smartphone. 

And sheesh, I thought my way of getting @ was weird. Lot more enjoyable though, isn’t it. Just pressing the @ key takes all the fun away from typing…..


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

citlali said:


> I have 2 dell destops, one I bought last year, did they discontinue them recently?


My bad. It is HP that will stop making desktops.


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

How does Hound Dog get the @ symbol citlali? (only because I haven't seen one of his entertaining posts for a few days!)


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Another option: Using the importers such as Merkalink or Estafeta, you can buy your computer from the states online. The difference in price more than makes up for the costs of importing.

We have done this twice and were very satisfied. No keyboard problem. Both the importers above have web site. Estafeta has an English speaking rep. Both deliver to your door and give you tracking info.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

lagoloo said:


> Another option: Using the importers such as Merkalink or Estafeta, you can buy your computer from the states online. The difference in price more than makes up for the costs of importing.
> 
> We have done this twice and were very satisfied. No keyboard problem. Both the importers above have web site. Estafeta has an English speaking rep. Both deliver to your door and give you tracking info.


I know the original poster specified that he needed a PC running Windows, but I am very struck by how much simpler it was to purchase Mac in Mexico. I ordered it customized from the Apple Mexico web site. It was delivered to my door with no shipping charges. The online peso price includes IVA. The online dollar price does not include tax. When you add taxes to the US price, the Mexico price was only modestly greater. You can order it with either a Spanish keyboard or a US keyboard. The operating system includes both languages (plus about 100 others) and can be switched at will.


----------



## grotton (Apr 20, 2012)

citlali said:


> I have 2 dell destops, one I bought last year, did they discontinue them recently?


Hi Citlali, Hope you and Hound Dog are well! I checked the Dell website and they do have desktops for sale. Have you been happy? Incidentally, how do you manage the operating system and keyboard issue?

I'm looking for a desktop because I want a 23" screen minimum for games and hosting multiple people on Skype chats. And I just want a big screen. I have a Mac laptop for trips and to haul around to the garden and to look fancy in coffee shops. Regarding using the importers someone mentioned, wouldn't I have to physically be in the states to use their service. And then wouldn't I have to pay tariffs on the computer on top of shipping? Also, most machines at Sam's, Liverpool etc are all coming with 6 gigs of ram now; I wouldn't want to buy with anything less. I also want a good video card, again for games.


----------



## grotton (Apr 20, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> I know the original poster specified that he needed a PC running Windows, but I am very struck by how much simpler it was to purchase Mac in Mexico. I ordered it customized from the Apple Mexico web site. It was delivered to my door with no shipping charges. The online peso price includes IVA. The online dollar price does not include tax. When you add taxes to the US price, the Mexico price was only modestly greater. You can order it with either a Spanish keyboard or a US keyboard. The operating system includes both languages (plus about 100 others) and can be switched at will.


Agreed. Mac's are the bomb. But I need a PC to run the applications I want to run. Or get a MAC with enough muscle power to open windows, which is cost prohibitive.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

grotton said:


> Agreed. Mac's are the bomb. But I need a PC to run the applications I want to run. Or get a MAC with enough muscle power to open windows, which is cost prohibitive.


Hi,
Mac fans love Macs, and that's that. lol.
We are PC people.

Another posted asked if you can use the importers without being in the states.
Yes, you can order from your Mexican location.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

We have Spanish keyboards and whatever Dell sent us, we are happy with our computers but we do not use them for movies, games etc..
If you call the Dell number in Mexico city they can give you all the info you want. I am pretty sure my neighbor got his with a US Keyboard and English oprating system and he got it by calling them.
The help desk we get from them is from all over Latin America and they mostly speak Spanish but some of them speak English.

See you soon I will be arriving down there without the dog on the 8th of October. We can have some more nice macaroons!


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

Find yourself a good computer shop and have one custom made to your specifications. That's what I did here in Acapulco and everything works fine. The OS was in Español but I just downloaded an English language pack and had no problems. IMHO, that's your best option for a desktop system.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

diablita said:


> Find yourself a good computer shop and have one custom made to your specifications.  That's what I did here in Acapulco and everything works fine. The OS was in Español but I just downloaded an English language pack and had no problems. IMHO, that's your best option for a desktop system.


I agree with Diablita. I used to build my own PC's (desktops) in the US so I went to "Centro Technologico" here in Queretaro which is just a lot of small shops selling computer gear to buy parts. A lot of those shop's will actually build a computer for you. All you'll have to do is let them know what specifications you'd like. Kind of how Dell's web site let you choose what you want on your PC. I've found that parts are a bit more expensive in Mexico, but at least you get a computer more suited to your needs. 

As for the OS, yes you can get language packs for it at least in Windows 7 as far as I know, I don't know about Windows 8. If you search some tech forums I'm sure you can know for sure. As far as keyboards go Spanish keyboards don't really bother me that much. I learn to touch time in high school so I don't look at the labels on the keys. As long as the OS is configured in English the location of the key you press will be the same as if it were an English keyboard. 

If there are other questions I can try to help answer them.


----------



## MichelleRN (Nov 4, 2013)

diablita said:


> Find yourself a good computer shop and have one custom made to your specifications. That's what I did here in Acapulco and everything works fine.


Not a bad idea but it comes with one problem and it's a large one for some people: If you value 24/7/365 tech support you won't get that kind of support with a custom build or with Apple. It's been a while, but the last time I checked Apple's tech support was only open approximately 8 hours a day. Even worse, not every Apple technician had remote access capability, which is ridiculous in this day and age.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

diablita said:


> Find yourself a good computer shop and have one custom made to your specifications. That's what I did here in Acapulco and everything works fine. The OS was in Español but I just downloaded an English language pack and had no problems. IMHO, that's your best option for a desktop system.


I agree wholeheartedly. Regarding the support, it's actually better that corporate support since you can bring it in and deal with the makers face to face. Not to mention your money buys a lot more capable machine that it will buying retail.


----------



## MichelleRN (Nov 4, 2013)

joaquinx said:


> It is HP that will stop making desktops.


I really can't believe that. 

I just went to HP's website and they're still selling desktops. Nothing I found on StartPage indicates that HP considers a desktop to be a dinosaur.

Maybe you have a link that indicates otherwise?


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

Get an iMac, avoid problems...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I just called the manager of my favorite Apple distributor in Guadalajara and a New iMac was delivered and set up at my home in Chapala. I have had Apples since 1984, five of them, in fact and two are still in use with a third still an excellent DVD player, etc., even though it is otherwise obsolete.
Now for the good news: I have never had to use any sort of technical support and have never had an equipment or software failure in those 30 years.
Once, I did buy an HP laptop but sold it in three days. It was unfriendly and did not have the features that I had come to take for granted; like microphone and speakers, multiple languages, etc.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

If you can do your own general service and don't panic if the computer goes blank then you best bet would be to find someone to custom build one for you. 

There no longer is ANY problem finding keyboards or English OS.

If you might panic then get one from a major source such as DELL. They have on line assistance, they even can dial into your system and fix things. 

You must decide what will work best for you.


----------

